# volcano joke



## whitey (21 Apr 2010)

Cancel our debt, and we'll switch off the volcano. Do not call the police.


----------



## chump54 (21 Apr 2010)

have you notice how there aren't any ash cloud jokes at the moment, maybe everyone is waiting for the dust to settle.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2010)

Oh dear!  I've heard another, but it's not really a family friendly one


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2010)

It was a false alarm.  There was no volcano!
Iceland actually said send us cash not ash.
(yep, they get worse   )


----------



## Stickleback (21 Apr 2010)

I don't want to alarm anyone but since that volcano erupted, I haven't seen a single dinosaur.


----------



## chump54 (21 Apr 2010)




----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2010)

chump54 said:
			
		

> have you notice how there aren't any ash cloud jokes at the moment, maybe everyone is waiting for the dust to settle.



this is my favourite!


----------



## whitey (21 Apr 2010)

Just been outside and got hit on the head by a lasagne, a black forest gateaux and a garlic baguette!! Must be the fallout from Iceland!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Apr 2010)

Food warning:

Shortage of frozen food coming from Iceland.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## whitey (21 Apr 2010)

Customer:  Waiter Waiter!  There is volcanic ash in my soup!
Waiter:  Well yes sir, this is a no-fly zone!


----------



## peter1979 (21 Apr 2010)

What have Cheryl Cole and the Icelandic Volcano got in common?



They are both smoking hot, and chucking out ash.


----------



## Ben M (21 Apr 2010)

Iceland goes bankrupt, then it manages to set itself on fire. This has insurance scam written all over it.


----------



## Celestial (25 Apr 2010)

I have one, but I'm not quite sure I'm allowed to say it


----------

